# How to safely smoke andouille?



## Hellion (Dec 30, 2017)

So, I bought some fresh andouille yesterday and I want to smoke it and then store it for later use.  After doing some reading, and seeing all of the references to illness and a terrible death, I called the place I bought the sausage from and was told that it was made with Cure #2.

Given that information, what is the best method for me to use to safely smoke the andouille?  Which wood chips should I use?  I have hickory, alder, cherry, mesquite and apple on hand.  Unfortunately, I'm in a pretty small town so quick access to other types of wood is unlikely...so I'd like to use something I have on hand already.  For reference, the place I bought the sausage smokes their andouille with a mix of apple and cherry.  If it matters, I will most likely use the andouille in red beans & rice.

Once I've done the smoke, what is the best way to store the sausage?  Should I just freeze it and then thaw it out when I'm ready to make my dish?

Thank you, in advance, for the help!


----------



## tropics (Dec 30, 2017)

Sorry I can't help,from what I know cure #2 is used for dry aging sausages.
Bump so maybe a sausage guy with more knowledge can help
Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 30, 2017)

It is more likely they used cure #1. Either way you are safe to start the smoke at 130, no smoke, to dry the casing. Hour 2 add smoke, hickory,. Apple and cherry for color. Hour 3,4,5&6, bump the heat 10° until the smoker is at 170°F. Smoke until the IT hits 150° and drop in ice water to cool and plump the casing. You can eat as is or cook with it. Refrigerated it will keep a week, freeze what you will not use in 7 days...JJ


----------



## Hellion (Dec 30, 2017)

Thank you for the information.  I am looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## Hellion (Feb 4, 2018)

Finally got time to use the Andouille you folks helped me get smoked up.  The red beans and rice turned out pretty good.  The spice level of the andouille was a little too much for the wife and kid (more for me).  Over all I think I prefer the dish with just regular ole smoked sausage...it seems to add a different depth to the pot...but the andouille definitely turned out really good.  Thanks for the help guys !


----------

